# Recent Thrift Store Find



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

I recently took a fraternity formal trip to Nashville, TN. My girlfriend and I have a habit of stopping at thrift stores while traveling and finding neat stuff. This time I got some old framed art titled "The Quintessential Cigar"
Sorry for the bad cell phone pic haha


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Great find. I love thrift shops too, lots of cool junk.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pic Alex! It's awesome when you randomly find something like that for a great price.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

their cohiba is a fake...LOL


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> their cohiba is a fake...LOL


now THAT is funny as hell!!! RG for you brother.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

still a great picture though!!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I also can't resist a thrift store; you never know what you'll find. The pure randomness and uncertainty of what lies inside as well as the thrill of discovery is very appealing to me and the prices are usually very good.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> their cohiba is a fake...LOL


Actually it could be the non embossed band that was used from 1993 - 2003









http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

NICE find!.....I also enjoy "thriftshopping"......love finding that hard to find record in mint condition I have been looking for, and only 50 cents usually


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice!

I love cigar memorabilia


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

thats a quality find... never know what you will find at those little places... and probably picked it up for a freaking nickle..


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

^Definitely less than three bucks.


----------

